# Chocolate Dutch x Chocolate



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Elsie, mentioned in another thread of mine, had her litter on Thursday.  I'm very excited. The four left are alive and looking healthy, though maybe not as big as I would have liked them to be when the litter is so small. But it seems like Elsie was stressed while giving birth and the days after, so that's probably why. Anywyay, I'm very happy.❤


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look very nice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> they look very nice.


There's at least one with potential, so that's something


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

yay i'm glad they're doing well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like there might be a Lilac in there  The parents of the litter have the same dad, a Black Dutch, and there's Lilac somewhere behind him in his pedigree. So the colour won't be great, but that's my guess at what the odd one out is.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those are great.Dutch are the only mice from the marked section I don't have and I would dearly like some to complete the set.I did buy a trio but they upped and died  I'm hoping Sarah will oblige me with one or two bucks in the near future :thumbuo


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure she will oblige!  I'm crazy about Dutch, though I do love all marked varieties.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

She has indeed,I'm getting does.I have outcrossing plans.Pictures will happen in the future


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I was going to post yesterday, but with my sister visiting all weekend I kinda forgot...
Anyway, this litter is 10 days old today. 2 bucks (Chocolate and Chocolate Piebald) and 2 does (Lilac and Chocolate Dutch).
They're not as dark in real life as in this pic, but the lighting in here is really bad.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look nice and well fleshed.I like far right the best.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> they look nice and well fleshed.I like far right the best.


Thanks! Me too, she's definitely a keeper


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

What a nice color! They are all too cute


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cosmicmice said:


> What a nice color! They are all too cute


Thanks a lot


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

These babies are two weeks old today, and just started opening their eyes yesterday.
They're just too cute ♥ But then again, I always thing that lol. This is absolutely the best age.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

It really is the best age. I love the faces of the two pieds


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Three weeks old today  
The pied buck has a tail kink, which is even more annoying because I'm not sure if he was born with it and I didn't notice, or if something happened. I noticed about a week ago. Fortunately I don't need him for breeding, but still...


----------

